# VG Hero Tournament Match 28 of 32: Harry Mason vs. Gordon Freeman



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

*HARRY MASON*

Harrold "Harry" Mason is the protagonist of the first Silent Hill game and the adoptive father of Cheryl, and later, Heather.  As stated, Harry Mason is a writer, though he is a loving and devoted father first. He is clumsy and awkward, but what he lacks in physical training, he makes up for in his devotion to his daughter, Cheryl, and the courage he needs to find her when she goes missing in the town of Silent Hill. Having lost his wife, Jodie, early in their marriage, his daughter is the most important thing he has in life, and he devotes his life to her well-being.  Nevertheless, through all the hell Silent Hill puts him through, he is a survivor, facing down unspeakable evil to safeguard his friend Cybil and his daughter.  He has no real combat training whatsoever but as a survivor will do whatever it takes to bat the evil away from him.

VS.

*GORDON FREEMAN*

The One Free Man, Gordon Freeman is the iconic super geek survivor and all-around legend of the Half-Life Series.  Once an MIT grad accepted to Black Mesa, his direct contribution to the Resonance Cascade opened the portal to the alien world Xen and unleashed the invasive creatures around the facility.  Eventually, by the wiles of the enigmatic G-Man, he would eventually triumph over the Nihilanth, freeing the Vortigaunts but also making way for the Combine to take over Earth.  Now returned to the terrible future of mankind's slavery, Gordon dons the HEV suit, arms the crowbar, and takes on the worst the universe throws at him.  Despite having little to no firearms or combat experience, Gordon Freeman has been considered one of Earth's greatest warriors and is the sole inspiration to throw off the shackles of the combine and free Earth once again.​


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

Gordan doesn't really have a character, still..............wake up Mr Freeman, wake up and smell the ashes.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

But he's a nerdgeek who uses a crowbar in the greatest way possible...xenocide.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

He's also trying to tap dat ass


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 1, 2013)

Gordon Freeman can be whatever we want him to be. He's one of the very few successful silent protagonists.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

I understand yeah he's not much of substance as a silent protagonist but he's the Geek God of Badass.  His glasses have yet to be cracked.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

She lurve Dat Xenocide


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh Alex. 

Yeah maybe pitting him against Harry Mason was unfair for Harry.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

He can literally shoot Harry to the moon with the Super Gravity Gun


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2013)

Missclick, I voted for Mason  fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

It's ok.  Everyone needs a pity vote.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 1, 2013)

A only ginger dude that people can be proud being seen with him.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

He's not a ginger.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

Gordon has brownish-auburn hair.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

This is mind-numbingly one-sided.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

And did Mael really just called Alyx "Alex"?


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> And did Mael really just called Alyx "Alex"?



Fucking Apple auto-correct. 



> This is mind-numbingly one-sided.



It was him or Nathan Drake but I had Drake sized up with a better opponent.  Sorry kiddo.  You bitch and moan a lot.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 1, 2013)

The World said:


> He's not a ginger.



Fine fine, he have a dat strawberry-blonde hair.

Happy?


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

> Hair Color - Auburn



Deaf AND Blind.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2013)

no point in voting
overkill S:


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish I could say this would be put putting Lulu against Heather Mason...

But then we saw how the inferior came out on top there.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 1, 2013)

Mael said:


> Deaf AND Blind.



.........

At least you didn't say Deaf and Dumb.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

No Silent Hill can beat the Silent Geek Gordon.


----------

